# I did warn you all....... Pic overload



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes I got my computer back today, would have on pics on sooner but this idiot spilt coffee on the keyboard so had to go and buy another one 

here goes my animals and others 


















Tilly looking rather peeved









One of their get well presents










Taking over the sofa









Red (for some reason they follow us all over the house so when we bath our son the cats and dogs come as well)









Rudi









Tilly 









Waiting for us at the top of the stairs


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

and there is more 

The Monster









Tilly fascinated with the bubbles









Grumpy Milly









You've got that effing camera out again









The Monster and Daddy Monster









Mum this bed is comfy


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

and there is more 

I'm hiding Mum









Let me see which room this needs to go in!









Do you finks I can hide in ere?









Bit of Kitty loving????









This is what I think to the food you've just given me









Where's the food gone?









Love the smell of this.









Cuddling


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I love Milly's perfectly split colouring on her face!

Gorgeous, all of them


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great photos of your gorgeous pets :001_wub: The human creatures look okay too


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Lynn. 

I hope to see some kitten pics off you soon


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww lovely photos!
i love Millys face how her nose are 2 different colours so sweet 
i also have one of them orange houses, there great fun for the kittys 
mine pounce inside it will be in the hallway one minuite and in the frontroom the next haha!
great pictures


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you yes Milly's nose is great, she always looks grumpy though but isn't, she also less of a diva unlike her sister, considering Milly was also the runt of the litter she has certainly made up for it.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thought I bumped this a PF seems to have depressing posts this morning


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Awww great pics :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: you have a lovely family


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fantastic pictures! You have a great family there


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

So those are all your pets?  You seem like such a lovely and happy family!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you very much.

Better not miss little miss stroppy the one who leaves her hair extensions in the bath, lol


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

HeartofClass said:


> So those are all your pets?  You seem like such a lovely and happy family!


No I missed out the fishes and the rabbit, :lol::lol:


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

they are just gorgeous!! i love the colouring its so unique,

and the picture of them snuggled together! so cute

*little monster* is adoreable too! x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you.

It's amazing how Tilly has changed colour Milly you could clearly see she was a Split nose tortie.

Pic attached so you can see


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous pics


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow a great lot you have there, all gorgeous.
michelle x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you x

I wasn't joking when I said pic overload


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Yummy little family you have there! I'll have to get some more pics of Thomas now he's bigger


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you x

btw which part of Yorkshire are you from?


----------

